
Climate Change May Already Be Shifting Clouds Toward the Poles - gregcrv
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/07/11/485314321/climate-change-may-already-be-shifting-clouds-toward-the-poles
======
rapauli
Plenty of news on global warming.. daily
[https://news.google.com/news/section?cf=all&hl=en&pz=1&ned=u...](https://news.google.com/news/section?cf=all&hl=en&pz=1&ned=us&csid=a985a5a2ee2eddc9&siidp=6dd50a7e53ef843eb708df8ca9643ee0981c)

------
rapauli
Climate Change and Global Food Security: Prof David Battisti - for those who
get high on anxiety
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YToMoNPwTFc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YToMoNPwTFc)

